# What do you think of the word "LOL"?



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

What do you think of the word "LOL"?


----------



## Cossack (Jul 26, 2013)

Overused filler "word".


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm trying to refrain from using it.. I just realized how "normal" it feels to use it whenever something is not funny. It's addicting. It's become a part of my routine.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate it and refuse to use it.

Truly, I think it's stupid.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

nádej said:


> I hate it and refuse to use it.
> 
> Truly, I think it's stupid.


All of this is interesting to me because I began using it back in 2008 or so.. and it's good to keep up on trends. I don't get out much so I have no idea that my generation is shunning it now.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I think it's not a word, but an acronym..

It's overused and this picture sums it up.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

lol where is the poll?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hate it. Just as much as being kicked in the gonads. And, it's more likely that I use cocaine rather than me using "the word that shall not be named".


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When the super cool 13 yr olds clue me in on the next way to express amusement at something online, I'm sure I'll care enough to stop ever replying with an "lol."


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't care about trends. I say "lol" when I'm super tired or lazy. I say Lel lulz lololol loldjodhd or any other quick version of it when I'm talking on Skype or texting, because I think acronyms are an easy way to say "that is funny and I am giggling". When I am more awake and less lazy, I will try to add different words into my vocab, because in dont like to come across as someone who has a small vocabulary or no creativity with words within conversation.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

FacePalm said:


> lol where is the poll?


 I clicked a different button on accident and it ended up this way. -.-


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

lololimgaylolol


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I do use some acronyms and improper English, but generally I like to use the most correct English I can (when typing or writing something). I am a grammar perfectionist (though, I know mine is a little, if not greatly flawed at times), but I don't usually point out mistakes to others.

To answer the question, I used to use 'lol' at one point. In the past couple of years however, I developed a strong dislike for the acronym. It's usually an exaggeration of one's reaction; but more importantly it is over used, and it's just one more thing that nags at my perfectionist mindset.

To conclude my post, feel free to make me eat crow by pointing out any mistakes you find in this post.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

It's kinda funny, because 'lol' is a common word over here and it means 'fun'
So I never read it as an abbreviation of some sort as I learned English. I still read it as the word 'lol' in our language.

edit: "proof":
http://translate.google.com/#nl/en/.... ik heb lol. hij heeft lol. wij zijn lollig.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

koenigscat said:


> It's kinda funny, because 'lol' is a common word over here and it means 'fun'
> So I never read it as an abbreviation of some sort as I learned English. I still read it as the word 'lol' in our language.
> 
> edit: "proof":
> Google Translate


GASP, why did my friend never tell me this. :shocked:

Anyway, I'm fine with lol. It comes across as less smug than writing "heh" or "*smirk*" when I'm amused.

I dislike "lulz", though. Fortunately I haven't seen it in a while. (Cue everyone writing lulz to me)


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

I use lol to much to compensate for sounding to harsh or blunt via text, email, forum. I use it more than I would like to, it isn't a word it is a disgusting part of the English language we call slang.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

BPReed92 said:


> ...it is over used, and it's just one more thing that nags at my perfectionist mindset.
> 
> To conclude my post, feel free to make me eat crow by pointing out any mistakes you find in this post.


Overused is one word, lol


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> GASP, why did my friend never tell me this. :shocked:
> 
> Anyway, I'm fine with lol. It comes across as less smug than writing "heh" or "*smirk*" when I'm amused.
> 
> I dislike "lulz", though. Fortunately I haven't seen it in a while. (Cue everyone writing lulz to me)


I do agree that when 'lol' is used it is usually a more appropriate expression rather than the alternatives. It has a more innocent feel to it compared to what I use, which is 'ha ha'. I prefer to use mine, but it does have an awkward feel to it.

@_Era_, thanks. One more thing to add to my list of corrections. *Takes a nice big bite of some crow, feathers and all.*


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 'friend' who uses this acronym way too much. He uses it nearly every phrase. It really gets annoying, so whenever he's trying to be funny over the internet, I'm happy to return the favor: 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

At first, he didn't understand my sarcasm. Now he avoids talking to me.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a very useful word when you have nothing to say.


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

My mom used to think it meant "lots of love" and used it to mean that. Like so:
_
Friend: My grandma fell off her bike and broke her leg.
Mom: Oh, that's sad...LOL!
Friend: ?
Friend: I hate you.
_


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Icchavati said:


> My mom used to think it meant "lots of love" and used it to mean that. Like so:
> _
> Friend: My grandma fell off her bike and broke her leg.
> Mom: Oh, that's sad...LOL!
> ...


Ironically, that anecdote made me laugh out loud. If only I had some way to express my amusement...


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I said it once back when it was first around. I think I was in middle school...oh the AIM days. But after that, I simply replaced it with variations of "haha."

Gosh...there was this one kid in school would say "lol" out loud. -_-


----------



## Gerner77 (Aug 8, 2013)

I tend to use it as a filler word, something superficial to add to the conversation.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

It is not a word it is an acronym. It at first meant laugh out loud. Now it conveys amusement or happiness, or at least from my encounters with it. I am not against acronyms...


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

Well gee, the word has only been around for over two decades now, kinda getting tired of it. People act like it's something new... LOL Well, it has been around since the BBS days, well before the internet as we now know it. 

I don't have a problem with it, and I do only use it when I think something is funny. If I think something someone said is stupid I have no problems telling them, or just ignoring them.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

League of Legends is the most addicting game... in the world!... EVER!


----------



## The Empyrean (Jul 31, 2013)

For me, this word is stupid and overused.


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

I rarely if ever use it, but i don't mind when people use it, unless it's overused, then it gets just downright retarded.


----------

